# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Nước hoa kích dục nam nữ cực mạnh Arouse Rx mua bán ở đâu tphcm?

## edumesavn

Nước hoa kích dục nam nữ cực mạnh Arouse Rx mua bán ở đâu tphcm?

So với những dòng nước hoa kích dục khác, nước hoa Arouse có thành phần hoạt chất Pheromone cao gấp 25 lần, nhờ vào đó mà hiệu quả kích thích sự gần gụi, ham muốn dục tình của nó cũng vượt trội hơn hẳn so với những sản phẩm cùng dòng.

 Về xuất xứ, *nước hoa nam nữ kích dục Arouse  Rx* có nguồn gốc từ công ty cùng tên Arouse – Rx tại Mỹ. Sản phẩm được bán phổ quát tại các nước châu Âu như Anh, Pháp, Mỹ, Đức,… Bạn hoàn toàn dễ dàng tìm thấy nước hoa Arouse – rx được bày bán trên các trang thương nghiệp điện tử lớn như Amazon, Abay,…. Nước hoa kích dục Arouse về Việt Nam theo đường xách tay và hiện được bán chính thức tại cửa hàng T*huockichducnamnutphcm. net*.

 Nhiều người thắc mắc liệu *nước hoa kích dục nam nữ cực mạnh Arouse Rx* có hiệu quả thật sự như lời giới thiệu? Như đã nói, thành phần chính của Arouse  Rx là chất Pheromone – đây là chất được giới khoa học ví như “tình dược” để thu hút đối tượng khác phái. Vào năm 1959, các nhà khoa học Đức lần đầu phát hiện ra chất Pheromone giới tính ở loài bướm đêm. Về sau, nhiều nghiên cứu khác đã nhận thấy, ở mỗi loài, trong đó có loài người đều có loại Pheromone biệt lập. Có bao giờ bạn tự hỏi, vì sao có rất nhiều người nam, nữ ngoại hình thông thường nhưng lại cực kỳ “đào hoa” khi có đến hàng chục người đeo đuổi? Rất có thể, họ may mắn sở hữu lượng Pheromone cao khiến những đối tượng xung quanh bị vấn đấy!



_Nước hoa kích dục nam nữ cực mạnh Arouse Rx mua bán ở đâu tphcm?_
 Nước hoa Arouse Rx sử dụng hàm lượng Pheromone gấp 25 lần so với với các nước hoa khác, chính thành ra mà công dụng “kích thích” của nó được xếp vào hàng cực mạnh. Công thức đáng kinh ngạc này có tác động sâu sắc đến người khác. Mỗi người chỉ cần dùng 2 – 3 giọt nước hoa dục nam nữ Arouse Rx để bôi trực tiếp lên những điểm có nhịp đập mạnh như sau gáy, cánh tay, cổ tay,… là đủ để tạo nên sức hấp dẫn riêng biệt cho bản thân. Người nữ hoặc người nam sau khi ngửi thấy mùi này ngay tức thì sẽ cảm thấy thân thiết, vui vẻ hơn, và hẳn nhiên họ sẽ đặc biệt “cảm tình” và dễ làm “chuyện ấy” hơn với những người sở hữu mùi hương đặc biệt này. Nếu bạn ngửi, bạn sẽ thấy Arouse Rx có 2 loại, một loại có mùi thơm nhẹ và một loại hầu như chơi có mùi thơm, nhờ đó mà bạn có thể phối hợp Arouse Rx với các dòng nước hoa thường ngày khác.

Xem thêm: Thuốc kích dục tphcm  Nước hoa kích dục nam nữ Covertly Kiss mua bán ở đâu tphcm

 Xuất xứ: Mỹ

 Dung tích: 10ml dùng được 50-60 lần

 chỉ dẫn dùng: Mở nắp, lấy 1 đầu bông tăm chấm vào dung dịch nước hoa và thoa nhẹ vào cổ tay, cổ người đàn bà (hoặc người nam), nồng độ gấp 25 lần Pheromone so với nước hoa kích dục nam nữ bình thường sẽ giúp kích thích dục tình ở phụ nữ mạnh mẽ, làm tình cực sung. Bạn chỉ cần tận hưởng.

 Sản phẩm có tác dụng sau 1-2 phút ngửi mùi nước hoa, nên chọn những nơi riêng tư chỉ có hai người để dùng.



_Có Arouse Rx, bạn không cần làm gì cả, người ấy sẽ tự “hiếp” bạn_
*Nước hoa kích dục nam nữ cực mạnh Arouse Rx mua bán ở đâu tphcm*? Câu giải đáp đã có bên trên, nếu muốn mua hàng Arouse Rx chuẩn xịn, bạn nên mua những nơi có chính sách bảo đảm hàng chuẩn 100%, có cửa hàng như tại thuockichducnamnutphcm. net. Ngoài dòng nước hoa kích dục, cửa hàng còn nhiều sản phẩm thuốc kích dục nam nữ các dạng nước, kẹo singum,… dành cho các cặp đôi muốn “hâm nóng” tình cảm ân ái. Mọi thắc mắc về sản phẩm vui lòng gọi về số tổng đài 0124.729.1111 để được tham vấn cụ thể.
*GIÁ: 1.450.000 ĐỒNG*

*CHỈ CÒN**1.300.000 ĐỒNG/CHAI 10ML*


*(MIỄN PHÍ GIAO HÀNG TOÀN QUỐC)*

*ĐẶT MUA NGAY*
*HOTLINE tham vấn MIỄN PHÍ
 0124.729.111*
Nước hoa kích dục nam nữ tphcm

----------

